# sensores de presion para uso clinico



## ronald aliaga (Oct 1, 2010)

hola a todos la verdad cometi ya un error de entrada por postear en dos lugares lo siento.
al parecer ya me cerraron el tema y aqui va de nuevo solo una vez.

mi problema es con un sensor de presion de la marca fujikura japones el modelo es fpm-07pg busque informacion y lo que encuentro es algo raro necesita una fuente de corriente 1.5ma de alguna manera ya le di esa corriente pero el sensor no funciona de la manera mas adecuada en vez de aumentar la tension de salida, esta disminuye disminuye y la variacion es muy pobre,

en sintesis no funciona como dice la hoja de datos poca explicita desde luego.

si alguien trabajo o tuvo algun problema con estos sensores, me den una mano para solucionar este problema.

lo que debo armar es un medidor de presion arterial y ya me estoy volviendo loquillo..............

y perdon por lo errores notaron que soy nuevo les dejo la hoja de datos y la supuesta conexion


----------



## snowboard (Oct 4, 2010)

la salida es en mV y varia con la presión aplicada al sensor. Revisa éstas notas.

saludos


----------



## pepechip (Oct 5, 2010)

¿Me supongo que estaras usando un amplificador operacional para aumentar la señal?, a pelo no vas a obtener nada


----------



## ronald aliaga (Oct 5, 2010)

gracias por las respuestas, les explico segun la hoja de datos indica que a minima presion debe votar 40 mv, a maxima presion debe variar aproximadamente 120 mv, considero.

lo que hize fue acondicionar el circuito segun un ejemplo y al presionar el sensor medi la salida de este sensor con un voltimetro digital en el orden de los mili voltios y se supone que deberia marcar la diferencia y lastimosamente no pude ver este cambio.

peor aun ya que mi microcontrolador pic en su conversor analogico digital esta calibrado para trabajar con una resolucion de 4.88mv.

ademas tengo entendido que estos sensores ya tienen un preamplificador interno.

lo mismo me paso con un sensor de la misma empresa de modelo xfpn 050kpa cuyo armado hera muy senscillo y en esa oportunidad al presionar el sensor este en vez de aumentar disminuye la tension de salida.

con el sensor fpm 07pg  pasaba lo mismo despues logre que aumentara pero ya les explique como funciono.

les agradesco bastante espero tengamos mas novedades,. por si yo hallo algo... 

por si acaso el link de snowboard no habre....................


----------



## pepechip (Oct 6, 2010)

¿como le aplicas la presion al sensor?
Presionandolo con la mano no obtienes nada, deves de meterle cierta presion de aire.


----------



## luisgrillo (Oct 6, 2010)

@ronald-aliaga Que tal, le estas alimentando con l fuente de corriente de 1.5mA?, es muy importante ser lo mas exactos en las corrientes que piden por que son circuitos muy sensibles.

Puedes armarte una fuente de corriente constante y exitar el sensor.

Saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Oct 6, 2010)

Investiga si el sensor requiera de una tara a 0 (Cero) que no sea alterado por la presion atmosferica.


----------



## ronald aliaga (Oct 8, 2010)

gracias por sus respuestas a ver, no capto lo de meterle aire expuesto por pepechip como hago eso porque a decir verdad solo estoy presionado con una superficie y mi dedo jejejejejejejeje. te agradeceria que me aclares ese detalle pepechip porfisss.

otra cosa que no capto es que puede necesitar una tara a (0).

de novedades les digo que volvi a intentar con el sensor mas sencillo el xfpn  050kp, que solo necesita alimentacion y tiene una salida directa en mili voltios que llegra hasta los 4 volt.

y me encontre que presionando solo con una superficie y mi dedo rebaja la tension de salida, 
empieza bajo solo presion atmosferica en 450mv y al presioanr lo mas fuerte reduce a 100mv. 

pero algo curioso que paso es que cuando tomo el circuito con dos dedos uno por el lado de la soldadura y otro`por el lado de la superficie del sensor este aumenta su salida.

notando de esta manera que tocando los pines de no conexion de este sensor y vcc 5v la salida se distorciona aumentando, pues esto en un principio me hizo alegrar pense que estaba ya todo bien pero la cosa deberia funcionar sin tocarlo en cualquier superficie.

gracias por todo estare esperando sus respuestas.


----------



## marcelorenz (Oct 9, 2010)

hola que tal, te hago una consulta ya que no logro entender de que manera estas dandole presion al sensor.

ese sensor, como muchos sensores de presion, necesita una alimentacion para el puente ( en este caso una corriente constante ) y tiene dos salidas diferenciales entre las cuales se produce la variacion de tension proporcional a la presion que se aplica en el.

para el correcto funcionamiento hay que alimentarlo, y en sus salidas diferenciales colocar un amplificador diferencial con la ganancia necesaria y la correcion de offset necesario para adecuarlo a tu unidad de lectura.

te recomiendo que coloques el trimpot de 200ohm entre el pin 1 y 6 del tranductor, y tomes la salida (-) del centro de ese trimpot, asi puedes corregir el offset del tranductor por separado.

una vez hecho eso, colocas un multimetro en la salida del transductor y calibras el trimpot de 200 ohm hasta que el multimetro te de 0v. (sin darla presion al sensor, solo con la presion ambiental)

despues de eso solo conecta una pequeña manguera ( en lo posible de silicona ) en el puerto del transductor y con solo darle una pequeña presion con tu boca deberias ver la variacion de la tension de salida del transductor.

si eso te funciona solo debes realizar un amplificador diferencial con una ganancia de aproximadamente G=25 y darle un offset de 2.5v, con eso te quedaria adecuado para ingresar a un microcontrolador por uno de sus AD.

en mi caso en donde trabajo ( hacemos medidores de presion no invasiva entre otras cosas ) usamos directamente el mpx5050, tiene escala para medir presion arterial y la salida es directamente de 0 a 5v.

por cierto, lo que queres hacer no es cosa de pavo, lleva un software bastante desarrollado para realizar una correcta interpretacion lo que mide, ya que debes medir 2 cosas, la presin en el mango y "escuchar" los latidos del corazon en la misma manguera.


----------



## betodj (Oct 9, 2010)

ronald aliaga dijo:


> lo que debo armar es un medidor de presion arterial y ya me estoy volviendo loquillo..............



En el argot del diseño, cuando se pretende crear algo, nos fijamos y tomamos como referencia los productos ya existentes. (es comun que un aparato de uso particular, de diferentes marcas, tengan la misma base funcional)

Por otro lado estoy de acuerdo con marcelorenz que dice:"por cierto, lo que queres hacer no es cosa de pavo, lleva un software bastante desarrollado para realizar una correcta interpretacion lo que mide, ya que debes medir 2 cosas, la presin en el mango y "escuchar" los latidos del corazon en la misma manguera. "

En efecto, checando la funcion del aparato (Blood pressure monitor marca Citizen mod. CH-403realiza la medicion de la presion systolica en (mmHg), presion diastolica, pulso/min y control automatico del grado de presion del compresor (130,160,200,250) dependiendo de la presion arterial con la que llege el paciente el ajuste es automatico.
Caracteristicas:
* Measuring Rango: 0 a 280 mmHg
*Measuring intervalo: 1mmHg

Por otro lado recordemos que los aparatos electronicos para uso en medicina deben cumplir la normatividad vigente (CE 0086 entre otras).

Nota: Cualquier desajuste en las lecturas, puede poner en riesgo la integridad del usuario.

De cualquier forma te felicito por tu iniciativa y que tu proyecto te salga bien..

Un fraternal saludo.....


----------



## ronald aliaga (Oct 11, 2010)

Gracias marcelorenz por la respuesta considero bastante tu experincia ya que tu desarrollas equipos entre otras cosas como el que yo quiero desarrollar.

realizare la prueba que me aconsejas espero salga bien sin embargo al usar este sensor para medir presion arterial yo suponia que el sensor  deberia estar bajo el brazalete para que este sensor capte la presion entre la arteria a la altura del codo y el brazalete (osea al medio) y un poco me desconcierta que tenga que meterle aire por el puerto (me imagino que te refieres a la tetilla que tiene el sensor), no capto y disculpa mi ignorancia como deberia medir la presion y en que lugar poner el sensor.

aclaro que todo esta listo (programa del micro) para usar el sensor pero la idea es ponerla entre el brazo y el brazalete que se infla(por eso suponia que al presionar el sensor deberia aumentar la salida) espero tener el sensor correcto noo?.

lei bastante de proyectos similares en los que habla de esto por eso tengo esa idea pero talves estoy totalmente desalineado con lo que realmente es, asi que su ayuda mas que nunca sera necesaria

el proyecto es complejo lo se y entiendo pero por lo menos la forma en la que lo enfoque a la hora de realizar el programa es sencillo.

mi programa solo debera reconocer el pulso mas alto de la oscilacion se entiende que es esa la presion media, pues a partir de ello por una supuesta formula de mutiplicacion por 0.6 presion sistolica y 0.4 presion diastolica obterne los resultados.

es solo un prototipo de inicio y se que necesitara muchas mejoras pero porlomenos quiero empezar viendo en un display la presion del brazalete..................

ya los filtros los contruire despues para tomar la presion pero primero es lo primero porfis......
es bastante util su ayuda les agradesco a marcelorenz y a betodj.....

una pregunta me ofrecieron conseguir un sensor motorola mpx5100 talvez es mejor que use este sensor porfa necesito un punto de vista o me conviene trabajar con el sensor que les mencionaba en el inicio del foro.

gracias por todo. ojala me puedan aclarar las dudas.


----------



## marcelorenz (Oct 11, 2010)

bueno, antes de todo te explico que estas tomano mal la manera de medir la presion.

si quieres te puedo ayudar un poco con el diseño del modulo, porque veo que no has visto mucho sobre el funcionamiento de este modulo.

este es un modulo comercial de medicion de NIBP:





se trata de una marca que se dedica a la fabricacin de modulos oem patra equipamiento medico.

en la foto se puede ver la bomba de inflado, la cual es manejada por un pwm para poder variar su velocidad de inflado, 2 electrovalvulas que son las que producen el desinflado del cuff de forma escalada, usando restrictores de distinto tamaño en cada electrovalvula, un manifold, el cuan no es mas una union de muchas entradas para conectar las mangueras que vienen de cada parte del modulo hacia la manguera de salida al cuff, y dos transductores de presion.
en casos como los medidores de muñeca, para uso en casa, se suele reemplazar las electrovalvulas por un restrictor que permite el vaciado lento y constante del cuff.
tambien es normal el uso de 1 solo tranductor en esos casos.

me interesaria saber que tipo de medidor necesitas hacer, si es para uso en casa o mas importante, si es solo para adultos o tambien para uso en pediatria y neonatos, etc, etc. ya que de ello depende el desarrollo y la complejidad del sistema.

otra cosa que no es correcta en lo que decis es en metodo de medicion de la presion, no se mide la presion media y se hace el calculo de la sistolica y la diastolica, lo que se hace es detectar el punto en donde al ir aflojando la presion del cuff se comienza a escuchar el latido y se toma como sistolica ese valor, luego se sigue desinflando hasta que no se escucha mas y esa es la diastolica, para la media es mas complejo, porque se saca de una equacion de la superficie que ocupa la curba de un latido, o sea que hay que detectar un latido solo completo, muestrear muchos valores de presion entre el comienzo y el final del latido y a eso aplicarle la ecuacion que es similar a un promedio de todos los valores medidos.

contame un poco mas lo que buscas y te voy explicando como funciona.


----------



## ronald aliaga (Oct 11, 2010)

estimado marcelorenz gracias por tu ayuda la medicion de presion arterial que quiero hacer es para medir a personas adultas y en casa no asi para uso comercial. sin embargo quiero que tenga todas las posibles consideraciones como debe ser cualquier proyecto.

- primero. creo que entendi la forma de darle presion al sensor dejame ver si entendi.
al sensor que estoy usando debo darle presion mediante aire por la tetilla que tiene no es verdad?  si asi fuese arranque mal el proyecto por que te repito pense que con solo darle presion (presionarlo) en la superficie del chip podia ver variaciones de tension. por favor corrige si hasta aqui voy entendiendo bien.

- segundo. la forma de interpretacion de la presion sistolica y diastolica si la conocia es  de Korotcoff pero revise mas informacion y encontre que, si podiamos tener la presion media que viene a ser el pulso de oscilacion mas alto en amplitud podemos en base a esa formula que te di podemos obtener la presion sistolica y diastolica claro valores aproximados no exactos.
por ello mi programa en el microcontrolador busca el pulso mas alto en amplitud (pulsos provenientes del sensor, despues de la etapa de filtrado de los pulsos ) lo almacena en memoria y el proceso termina cuando la presion del brazalete llega a 30 mmhg.

- otra consulta es ¿podre encontrar un sensor que funcione como dije con presion sobre la superficie del chip?  perdon por la ignorancia (es la primera vez que trabajo con un sensor de presion.)

- en sisntesis te explico como considere que debe funcionar. poner el sensor en medio del brazalete y mi brazo. espere que el sensor me de la presion que estamos ejerciendo con el brazalete y el brazo ver electricamente gracias al sensor los pulsos que la arteria empieza a dar, recuperar el mas alto y procesar la informacion.

si no es asi como puedo recuperar los pulsos que de la arteria creo que conectandolo a la maguera como el modelo que me muestras no se si se podra reconocer el primer pulso o siiiiiiiii.
ojal no me des otra sorpresa.

- aconcejenme si podria cambiar al sensor de presion motorola mpx 5100
agradesco la ayuda a todos.

considero que de algo debemos empezar nadie nace sabiendo y por lo menos quiero estar en el grupo de personas que apoyan el desarrollo tecnologico en mi pais Bolivia.


----------



## marcelorenz (Oct 11, 2010)

el mpx5100 podes usarlo, pero es muy grande, ya que lo que vos queres medir va a tener un limite maximo de 350mmhg o 50kpa, lo ideal seria usar un mpx5050.

la forma que tienes que conectar el transductor es simple, del cuff o manguito de presion que se pone alrededor del braso o muñeca sale una manguera, esa manguera la haces pasar por una "t" y un extremo lo enchufas en el puerto del transducto y el otro a la bomba que te va a dar presion, ( te recomiendo un bomba manual de un tensiometro barato asi tenes mas control en estas pruebas ).

con respecto a la medicion, a la salida del transductor en todos los equipos que yo he visto se conectan 3 componentes.
un comparador, seteado para que si la presion en el manguito llega a mas de 300mmhg resetee ek equpo, apague la bomba y proteja al paciente.
un amplificador con respuesta en dc para medir la presion en tiempo real en el manguito, esa es la presion que se tiene que medir solo para saber en que valor de mmhg estas parado.
un amplificador con alta ganancia en ac, para que permita pasar el "sonido" de los latidos del corazon y los puedas medir en el ad del micro.
para que tengas una idea.
suponte que pones el cuff alrededor del brazo de un paciente normal, en la manguera conectas el transductor de presion e inflas el cuff a una presion en donde tecnicamente con un estetoscopio colocado en los oidos se escucha fuertemente el latido del corazon ( metodo que usan todas la enfermeras ), si te pones a analizar la señal de salida del trandutor vas a ver un nivel de continua que es el representante de la presion del cuff, y montado sobre esa continua pequeños picos de presion que se van a generar cuando el corazon "infle" las arterias del brazo para poder hacer pasar la sangre, esos picos sonmuy pequeños, por ejemplo si estas inflando a 120mmhg el cuff, vas a ver pulsos del equivalente a 0.1mmhg montados sobre esa continua, por eso se debe colocar un amplificador que elimine esa continua que larga el tranductor, pero que permita el paso de señales de mas de 0.5hz, y a su vez la amplifique no suficiente ( mucho ) para que pueda leerlas los ad del micro.

no se si me entiendes lo que te digo, si no es asi te hago un diagrama en bloques de un modulo.  

si o si te recomiemdo el uso de un sensor de presion colocado en la linea de inflado del manguito, ya que de esa forma es practicamente imposible errarle a la lectura, si usas un tranductor en el que tenga que presionarse directamente la piel contra el sensor es muy posible que tengas muchos errores, a su vez la pare que va a hacer contacto con la piel puede lastimar a paciente, ya que se trata de una superficie rigida e presion sobre la piel.

cualquier duda estoy para ayudarte


----------



## ronald aliaga (Oct 12, 2010)

gracias nuevamente a todos por su ayuda.
respecto a los consejos y aclaraciones de marcelorenz pude al fin ver la variacion de de presion en mi sensor. le meti aire por medio de la tetilla y pude ver la variacion de tension en su salida con un voltimetro, puesto que el sensor que uso ya tiene amplificador incorporDO Y COMPENSACION DE TEMPERATURA.
Ya con este avanze ahora lo metere al microcontrolador primero para ver la presion donde estoy parado, luego recien veremos la etapa de filtrado para las pulsaciones.

pero aqui va otra duda. estoy usando doscanales de conversion en el micro uno para la presion del brazalete directamente, el otro canal para meterle las oscilaciones.
mi pregunta es en el primer canal esta bien que le meta directamente la señal del sensor(este varia desde 450mv hasta 4.5v) o es necesario un filtro pasa bajo para eliminar los pulsos montados sobre esta primera señal.

gracias por su ayuda ya con las pruebas les estare comentando mas al respecto.


----------



## marcelorenz (Oct 12, 2010)

no es necesario que coloques un paso bajos en la entrada de medicion de la presion en tiempo real, es tan pequeña la variacion que el micro ni la va a notar.


----------



## ronald aliaga (Oct 13, 2010)

bueno por fin noticias buenas para todos.

anoche ya acondicione el sensor de presion de la manera correcta consegui una "T" corte la manguerita de lado del maguito para insuflar aire me sersiore que este p`resionado y sin que escape aire y de la do del sensor mediante socalos lo solde en una placa a la cual le hize una perforacion en medio para que entre al puerto de presion y se acople con la "T", de esta forma consegui ver la presion en el manometro analogico y en mi lcd y me pùde percatar que tengo una diferencia de aprox  40mmHg es decir el manometro analogico mide digamos 50mmHg y el micro me muestra 75 y 80 mmHg en la lcd.  en el programa hize los calculos considerando que este sensor tiene una variacion de 80mv/Kpa.

todavia estoy viendo como mejorar la lectura y estpy en si corrijo este error por software o lo hago por harware, como les digo estoy analizando como seria en ambos casos.

si hay alguna sugerencia encantado la aceptaria ya estaremos con novedades.

y si alguien sabe porque la diferencia comentela porfissssssssssssss.

y  gracias por toda la ayuda


----------



## marcelorenz (Oct 13, 2010)

muy bien , felicitaciones!!!

te recomiendo que coloques una pequeña correccion por hardware en el circuito, ya que no todos los trandctores de comportan igual.

otra cosa, si estas usando un transductor mpx5100, fijate de ponerle en la salida de señal un capacitor de 470pf micaplate a masa, para que no oscile cuando la presion este en el rango medio del tranductor, te lo digo por experiencia, no ves la oscilacion a menos que tengas un osciloscopio y aunque no parezca te da una variacion de 5 o 6 mmhg en el fin del rango.

otra cosa a tener en cuenta es que esos sensores tienen que ver una impedancia de ( creo ) que 56kohm a su salida para la linealidad de la escala, por lo menos asi es en el mpx5050.

estube analizando una placa de un equipo chino hay, y te puedo dar unos datos que tiene:

el ad es un ad serie de 12 bits ( ahora no recuerdo el nombre ) utiliza un canal para medir la fem del motor de la bomba, un canal para la presion del sensor y un canal para los pulsos.

el sensor entra derecho, solo pasa por un par de resistencias y un trimpot para ajustar la ganancia de la medicion, ( en realidad la ateniuacion de la señal del transductor )
el amplificador operacional que usa es un lt1014, que es rail to rail de alimentacion simple.
la etapa de deteccion de pulso, la mas importante conta de :
a la salida del transductor, directamente se coloca un amplificador inversor con una ganancia de 0.66 (atenúa) y con una posicion de 2.5v que viene desde una vref hecha con un lm336 2.5v.
esa señal pasa por un capacitor de 10uF para eliminarle la continua y luego es amplificada por 15 y posicionada en 2.1v, con una referencia sacada desde la misma vref anterior.
la señal que sale de ahi se amplifica por 6 y se posiciona sobre 1.25v con una tercera vref. (se posiciona a 1.25v porque el ad es de 0 a 2.5v, asi queda al medio).
en el amplificador por 15, tiene un agregado para que durante el funcionamiento de la bomba, la ganancia sea de 0.1, asi no ve el ad la vibracion durante el inflado.

despues de eso es todo logica, el micro es un z80 a 9MHz.

espero te sirva, cualquier cosa chiflá.


----------



## AERO1987 (Nov 18, 2010)

Saludos a todos foristas la verdad que buen tema.....al fin veo que en realidad nos podemos colaborar......estimados todos, les cuento que estoy preparando un proyecto con el microcontroladore pic 16f877a en el que voy a monitorear dos variables fisiológicas: temperatura corporal y persion arterial (sistólicay distólica)...bueno, comentarles que la parte de la temperatura ya lo tengo casi terminado ahora en lo que me toca enfocarme es en la medicion de la presion arterial y antes de entrar en detalle para el desarrollo para la medicion de esta variable estoy buscadno información mas detallada acerca de cual sensor usar...estiamdos necesito que me den una sugerencia de cual sensor puedo usar......saludos a todos....


----------



## marcelorenz (Nov 18, 2010)

MPX5050, esta perfecto para el rango de la presion sanguinea humana.
en mi post anterior al tuyo exolique mas o menos como hacer funcionar un aparato asi.
solo un porblema, podes usar el pic, pero la mayoria de estos circuitos usan 12 bits de resolucion de adc.


----------



## AERO1987 (Nov 19, 2010)

gracias marcelorenz por tu respuesta....no se si me pudieras explicar un poco + acerca en que afecta la resolucion del ADC del pic xq q yo sepa a + resolución mayor  muestras de la señal se tendrá para tener un valor mas real.............si me equivoco hacemelo notar xfavor...saludos.......


----------



## AERO1987 (Nov 19, 2010)

una pregunta + estimado marcelorenz...sera posible medir la presion arterial sin tener que usar un brazalete en el brazo?............saludos cordiales..........


----------



## AERO1987 (Nov 29, 2010)

Estimado ronald.....estuve leyendo en el foro que usas el sensor de motorola, para la medicion de la presión arterial, será que me podrias decir donde conseguitste el sensor.....yo tambien soy de bolivia-santa cruz........saludos, espero tu valiosa respuesta


----------



## ronald aliaga (Nov 30, 2010)

no use el snsor de motorola si no use el senssor de FUJIKURA NFP 50KP es sensor japones y lo compraron de una tienda en oruro cuya pagina la puedes buscar en google luego la busco y te la dejo amigo.


----------



## AERO1987 (Dic 16, 2010)

Saludos ronald aliaga....preguntarte si el proyecto de medicion de la presion diastolica y sistolica te funciona, como te decia yo qiero implementar un trabaajo similar pero lo quie me falta para hacer las pruebas necesarias me falta el sensor de presion el cual pienso utilizar el de motorola por ser + conocido, en otra ocasión me comentabas que el sensor que utilizas que era de otra marca lo pillaste en una tienda de oruro la cual buscando en internet no encontr cual era....yo encontré una tienda que los tenia (mpx5050) pero en argentina y estan caritos estos sensores, en cuanto los compraste el sensor que usas?.....


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 16, 2010)

AERO1987 dijo:


> una pregunta + estimado marcelorenz...sera posible medir la presion arterial sin tener que usar un brazalete en el brazo?............saludos cordiales..........



Sin brazalete es imposible saber la presion. Necesitas crear una resistencia para medir la presion que termina venciendo esa resistencia.


----------



## javierexe22 (Dic 16, 2010)

Se podria usar un sensor de presion diferencial??? Por ejemplo el mpx5050DP, en este caso como serian las conexiones fisicas con la bomba de aire? Saludos.


----------



## elbrujo (Dic 16, 2010)

Ademas hay que tararlo segun la presion atmosferica..


----------



## Unikfriend (Dic 16, 2010)

Hola, chicos..
Yo tambien ya he realizado un proyecto para medir la presión arterial. En mi caso preferi utilizar sensores de Sensormate 5psi~ 258 mmHg, los pueden comprar por Internet...


----------



## AERO1987 (Dic 18, 2010)

hola unikfriend...saludos.....que bien que ya hayas podido realizar el proyecto de medir la presion arterial que usaste para realizar el proyecto, usaste algun microcontrolador?.... comentarte que yo estoy realizando el mismo proyecto medir la presion arterial (sistolica y diastolica) pero hasta ahora no encuentro como poder medir las presiones usando el pic16f877 espero tener tu ayuda yq tenej experiencia en eso.....yo pretendo utilizar el sensor de motorola mp5050gp....

Slds....


----------



## marcelorenz (Dic 18, 2010)

en la hoja anterior hay un post en el que creo que explique muy bien el modo en el que esta hecho uno de los modulos de medicion de NIBP mas vendido en el mercado, que quiero decir con eso, que lo que explique es como esta diseñado un modulo de presion no invasiva homologado por todos los medios certificantes de normativas para la electromedicina, no es un aparatito que se pone en la muñeca, es una placa oem que se coloca adentro de los equipos de medicina de varias marcas europeas, americanas y chinas. 

AERO1987, tenes que medir la presion del brazalete en tiempo real por un puerto ad, y los latidos por otro puerto ad del 877.


----------



## Unikfriend (Dic 20, 2010)

Hola, Aero 1987, pues con cualquier microcontrolador con dos entrada analoga de 8 o 10bits es mas que suficiente. yo la verdad no conozco bien los microcontroladores de Microchip, por lo que no podría opinar. Pero si ya tienes el esquematico compartelo para ver en que te puedo ayudar...


----------



## ARTIC (Nov 21, 2011)

Buenas Noches!

Estoy realizando un proyecto y requiero diseñar un circuito que me detecte una pequeña presion de aire, esto para controlar el nivel de llenado de agua!


----------



## Unikfriend (Nov 22, 2011)

ARTIC dijo:


> Buenas Noches!
> 
> Estoy realizando un proyecto y requiero diseñar un circuito que me detecte una pequeña presion de aire, esto para controlar el nivel de llenado de agua!


 
Hi Artic,
Para utilizar un sensor de presión en esa aplicación tendrías primero 
que asegurarte que el aire no pueda escapar por ningun parte.
Creo que sería mas facil utilizar un piezoelectrico, una celda de carga o ultrasonido.
Yo escogería la ceda de carga por que me parece mas precisa a la hora de obtener
el peso y volumen de agua. Pero pues tienes que ver el volumen y forma del recipiente 
y la ubiciación para ver que te conviene.

slds.


----------



## ARTIC (Nov 22, 2011)

Hola Unikfriend!
Te comento, lo que estoy realizando es un dispensador de agua electrónico!
Este trabaja con luz solar, pero además debe detectar el tamaño de vaso que pongas y controlar su nivel de llenado...
Esta agua es para consumo humano
Saludos,


----------



## Unikfriend (Nov 24, 2011)

ARTIC dijo:


> Hola Unikfriend!
> Te comento, lo que estoy realizando es un dispensador de agua electrónico!
> Este trabaja con luz solar, pero además debe detectar el tamaño de vaso que pongas y controlar su nivel de llenado...
> Esta agua es para consumo humano
> Saludos,


 
Hi Artic,

Muy interesante tu proyecto,
como detectas el tamaño del vaso?

Saludos


----------



## ARTIC (Nov 25, 2011)

Saludos Unikfriend!
El tamaño de vaso lo detecto con el movimiento de un motor y un final de carrera que indica cuando la baca del llenado toque el vaso
En ese momento detiene su marcha y abre la válvula para el expendio del liquido,  ahora solo me falta como tener este cuando el vaso este lleno!
Saludos,

Espero se entienda...


----------



## martinchogl (Jul 25, 2020)

Buenas a todos, soy medico y me dedico a la neurocirugía, estamos tratando de poner en marcha un laboratorio de entrenamiento con tejidos no vivos a fin de mejorar nuestras técnicas y no utilizar animales vivos. Necesitamos utilizar un sensor de tensión arterial media Meritrans DTXplus pero no logramos encontrar la datasheet de este sensor para poder utilizarlo con un ociloscopio ya que no contamos con un monitor standard, alguien tiene información con la que pueda colaborarnos?
Desde ya muchas gracias, saludos a todos


----------

